# I'll join with black despair against my soul...



## Entpers?nlichunG (May 28, 2008)

...And to myself become an enemy.

*Cioran*! What an amazing loser. I like him. Of course, since you're not French, Italian or Romanian, you can't understand what I'm saying.

Hi, I'm Stefano (or Steven), I'm 15 and I dance on the sand. I suffer from DP / DR disturb and it started when I was 8-9. It was my classmate's birthday and I was looking at strange blue lights, when an evil huge monster awoke (have you ever seen Naruto?). I started to feel out of place (as I was looking at reality through infernal binoculars), I saw a lot of memories passing by my head and I didn't understand why I was living and breathing. All seemed to be STRANGE (I like this word too) and I was unable to return in myself. Then I took a little rest and all vanished. I diagnosed a tumour in the parietal lobe (yes, I used to be a smart guy and I still do not think I was totally wrong). When I was 12, I found out the existence of DP / DR disturb.

Yes, I think you know these symptoms. I think DP / DR disturb is not a big deal at the moment (so I won't tell you nothing else about myself) and I hate talking in English, But I have to be honest. I don't dislike my disturbs. I think no one dislikes his own disturbs. I came to the conclusion that everybody WANTS to be "special" or "unique", especially when you are forced to be different from everyone else. In my life I've talked with many depressed people and similar and the conclusion was the same. Yeah, we want it. It would be useful to become aware of this.

Do you agree with me?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

we ARE special, 
Life is special it's a 
miracle
completely
inexplciable process of unfolding awareness


----------

